# Wie schneide ich Videos ? (nicht VirtualDub)



## soul710 (8. Juni 2002)

Ich hab 3 Videos, die mit einer Kamera (mal digital, mal analog) aufgenommen wurden. Per Videoschnitt Karte hab ich die unkomprimiert auf Festplatte gemacht, insg. etwa 4GB gross. Wie kann ich die schneiden ? Ich kann sie mit VirtualDub nicht öffnen, entweder sagt er mir "no videostream found" oder "couldnt locate decompressor for format 'dvsd' (unknown)"

Und hat jemand eine gute Seite zu After Effects ? Komme noch nicht so ganz klar damit...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Juni 2002)

Zu AE gibt es kaum Tutorials. Such einfach mal in Google.de

Video schneiden? Ich dachte du hättest Adobe Premiere...
Damit ist es doch supereinfach.


----------



## soul710 (8. Juni 2002)

Ja, hab ich ja auch. Aber sowohl VirtualDub als auch Premiere scheinen tierisch Probleme mit den Clips zu haben. In VirtualDub kommen die Fehler oben, und in Premiere zeigt er nur 5 frames an wenn ich im Vorschaufenster schritt für schritt vorspule um die richtige Stelle zu finden, das ist als ob er in Zeitraffer den ganzen Clip abspielt. Also ich geh 2 Frames vor, und er zeigt mir die 1. Frame, dann irgendeine aus der Mitte, dann noch eine weiter hinten und nach 5 Frames oder so ist er beim letzten Bild und es geht nicht weiter, obwohl ich in der Timeline erst bei Frame 5 bin.

:confused2k:

Was ist das für ein Format, "dvsd" ? Brauch ich dafür vielleicht einen Codec ? Ich mein im Mediaplayer kann ich das Video ohne Probleme abspielen


----------



## Kaethe (8. Juni 2002)

Also wenn Premiere oder VD das Video nicht erkennen, dann wirste wohl mit After FX auch keinen Erfolg haben!! 

"Auszug aus http://www.slashcam.de"

Was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung "Could not locate decompressor for format dvsd (unknown)" in VirtulDub?

"Das Problem ist, daß der Default Microsoft DV Codec auf der Direct Show-Schnittstelle aufsetzt und VirtualDub nur Files mit auf Video for Windows basierenden Codecs öffnen kann. Ich hatte das Problem auch mit einem Encoder, der mir ähnliche Fehlermeldung wie oben ausgegeben hat. Ich habe das Problem dann gelöst, indem ich auf dem System den Mainconcept-DV Codec installiert habe - der ist nämlich VFW-kompatibel. Der Encoder hat das File dann genommen - bei Virtual Dub müsste es auch funktionieren."

"Auszug Ende"

Ich hab den Panasonic Codec bei mir installiert. Klappt wunderbar! Er zeigt zwar immernoch in Premiere den Microsoft DV Codec an,aber er benutzt den Panasonic Codec! Dies wirst Du feststellen wenn Du Virtual Dub startest,dass Video reinlädst-----File-----Information anklickst. Dann zeigt er Dir den korrekten Panasonic Codec an. Und er nimmt das File auch 100%ig ohne zu mucken an. 

Wie man den Panasonic Codec installiert siehst Du hier: 
http://www.slashcam-videox.de/cgibin/dvfaq/dvfaq.pl?lesen&quid=124

Da wirst Du wohl nochmal capturen müssen.


----------



## Kaethe (8. Juni 2002)

Ohhh,ich seh grade das die Seite mit dem Download des Codec down ist! 
Also hab ich Ihn mal auf meine Seite gestellt: http://home.arcor.de/kaethe108/panasonicDV.zip

Wenn Du Win2000 oder Xp hast,die *.dll in das Windows/System Verzeichnis kopieren und dann das *.reg File ausführen! 

Unter Windows 98/ME: 
Den Codec entpacken und die Datei pdvcodec.dll in das Verzeichnis windows\system kopieren. Dann in der System.ini unter [drivers32] den Eintrag 

vidc.dvsd=pdvcodec.dll 

hinzufügen.


----------



## soul710 (8. Juni 2002)

Danke.

Was heisst das jetzt genau ? 
Ich muss das Video nochmal capturen mit diesem Codec ? Eigentlich sollte Video nämlich unkomprimiert sein, deshalb versteh ich das ganze nicht. Das hat ein Kumpel mit Videschnittkarte gemacht, er hat gemeint er macht das unkomprimiert, damit man es erst schneiden und dann später mit der richtigen Rate komprimieren kann. Das sind 25Min Video mit 3+GB, das kann gar net komprimiert sein 


[edit] ich hab jetzt mal beide codecs installiert. das bei dem "couldnt locate decompressor for format 'dvsd' (unknown)" kam kann ich jetzt mit VirtualDub öffnen, das mit "no videostream found" kann ich immer noch nicht öffnen. Das wurde von einer Digitalcamera gecapturet, das andere von einer analog Kamera.


----------



## Kaethe (8. Juni 2002)

Das Video was Du mit der Digital Camera gemacht hast, capturst Du nochmal mit dem Panasonic DV Codec. 
Dann wird das auch von Virtual Dub angenommen!

Virtual Dub erkennt nunmal nicht den Microsoft DV Codec mit dem Du capturest. Steht alles oben wieso und warum nicht!


----------



## soul710 (8. Juni 2002)

ok, danke jungs


----------



## Kaethe (8. Juni 2002)

Krieg ich ne Stimme  in meiner Bewertung? Bitte!


----------



## goela (11. Juni 2002)

Na Kaethe, ich werde Dir eine Bewertung abgeben! Musst ja auch mal für Deine guten Antworten belohnt werden?


----------



## Kaethe (11. Juni 2002)

JUHUUUUU!!


----------

